# Problème iPad iTunes



## perso31 (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour sur mon iPad quand je le connectes sur iTunes sa le détectes et c'est depuis que j'ai mis la m.à.j 9.2 sur iTunes dans mon iMac 27",je suis dessesperé parce que j'essaye de le débloquer depuis longtemps ...


Merci,beaucoup


----------



## salamander (23 Juin 2010)

Rien compris........

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h24 ----------

Tout ça n'a ni queue ni tête !!!


----------



## perso31 (23 Juin 2010)

En faite mon iPad marche plus,il est en mode de récupération sauf que quand je le branche sur iTunes,sa le detectes pas


----------



## salamander (23 Juin 2010)

Ok. T'as essayé de réparer les autorisations, de rebooter le Mac et de réessayer...sinon retour sav envisageable.....


----------



## perso31 (23 Juin 2010)

c'est ou les autorisations ?


----------



## salamander (23 Juin 2010)

*Voir ici........:mouais:*


----------



## perso31 (24 Juin 2010)

les autorisations sont bonnes mes cela ne marche toujours pas.


----------

